#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Νέα μέθοδος προσεισμικού ελέγχου εφαρμόσιμη από όλους!

## Stavros1

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά,


Υποθέτω σαν μηχανικοί και επαγγελματίες θα σας έχει τύχει κάποιες φορές πελάτες σας να σας ρωτούν σχετικά με τη ασφάλεια του σπιτιού τους σε ενδεχόμενο σεισμό. Τι τους απαντάτε;
Φανταστείτε τώρα μια συσκευή η οποία θα λειτουργεί ως εξής:
Την τοποθετείτε εύκολα στην τελευταία σημαντική διαστάσεων πλάκα, μπαίνετε σε ιστοσελίδα και συμπληρώνετε τα χαρακτηριστικά του υπό εξέταση κτιρίου όπως όροφοι/ύψος, χρονολογία και τύπος κατασκευής, ύπαρξη πυλωτής κ.α., απλά στοιχεία για τα οποία δεν χρειάζεται να έχετε ειδικές γνώσεις δομοστατικού μηχανικού.
Την αφήνετε για μερικές ημέρες στην κατασκευή και στη συνέχεια αφαιρείτε την κάρτα μνήμης της και απλά την στέλνετε για επεξεργασία. Εκεί τελειώνει η δική σας δουλειά. Στη συνέχεια σας αποστέλλεται μια έκθεση με την συμπερίφορα της κατασκευής σας σε υποθετικούς σεισμούς όπως της Αθήνας του 1999 κοντά ή μακριά από το επίκεντρο ή σε σεισμό αντίστοιχου μεγέθους με αυτόν του αντισεισμικού κανονισμού η οποία προσφέρει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια από τις απλές μεθόδους οπτικού ελέγχου.
Επιστημονική φαντασία;; Ίσως όχι, ασχολούμαι ερευνητικά με το αντικείμενο αυτό και για του ειδικούς του χώρου η αρχή λειτουργίας είναι o συνδυασμός της χρήσης τωv καμπύλων ικανότητας (pushover) για τυπικά κτίρια με τις ιδιοσυχνότητες της κατασκευής οι οποίες μετρώνται με την καταγραφή των μικροδονήσεων.

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Καθώς είμαστε στην διαδικασία Α φάσης επιβεβαίωσης του πρωτοτύπου καλούμε όσους συναδέλφους ενδιαφέρονται να δοκιμάσουν το προϊόν να επικοινωνήσουν στο info@unquake.co αφήνοντας τα στοιχεία τους. 
Το κόστος φυσικά θα είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερο της τελικής τιμής του προϊόντος η οποία σημειώνεται ότι θα είναι σε κάθε περίτωση χαμηλή ώστε να έχει νόημα η υιοθέτηση από τους συναδέλφους.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας,
Σταύρος Χατζηελευθερίου
Πολιτικός Μηχανικός

----------

